# Which finish? Bluing, Parkerized, or Stainless steel?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
I'm thinking of buying a Colt 1911 .45 .
It comes with 3 different finishes bluing, Parkerized or Stainless steel 
What are the pros and cons of each? I'm looking at the 01991 model


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Duh, stainless steel isn't a finish.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

The big advantage to stainless, of course, is never having to worry about rust or corrosive gunpowder residue.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I dig brushed stainless for pistols.
Blue has advantages long term, you always have the option of refinishing it 25 years down the road if you so desire.

I don;t have much experience with parkerized guns, I only own two in that finish. Both have held up well though


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Stainless shines in the light.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Military rifles are parkerized for a reason.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay - I'll ask. What is parkerized?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's a HAND gun so stainless is the only choice, IMO.. If you don't like the shiny stainless get it coated or paint it yourself.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Chipper said:


> It's a HAND gun so stainless is the only choice, IMO.. If you don't like the shiny stainless get it coated or paint it yourself.


Or simply go over it with heavy Scotchbrite abrasive material.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There is also the option of nickel finish on handgun. There is also ceracote.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Will stainless steel accept the bluing process?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Will stainless steel accept the bluing process?


NO. Stainless won't accept anything. That's why you use it.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Duh, stainless steel isn't a finish.


Thank you


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Okay - I'll ask. What is parkerized?


Its a finish to gunmetal that gives it a flat grey appearance. It is very durable but not appealing to as many people as blue or stainless is. 
Nearly all military rifles were parkerized before the M16 came along.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> The big advantage to stainless, of course, is never having to worry about rust or corrosive gunpowder residue.


All Stain Less does is Stain less than steel. It will Rust,Pitt,but why would you use Corrosive Powder in a new model gun?
TULA SUCKS


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I think it is a matter of personal preference. What is the intended use and in what conditions? Since it is a 1911, I am assuming you will primarily be using it for self-defense. Personally, I would prefer either a blued model or one that is parkerized. I like a dull or flat finish that does not shine and give your location away as easily. Any finish will outlast you if you take even average care of it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Unless I am going for flash (wearing your side arm out to a function with a nice rig) I would prefer a parkerized finish just to avoid the flash and stand out. Bluing is a decent compromise between the two. Just the way I approach it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Mr. Sig has a black finish to the Stainless Steel. Not sure how they do it but its very durable. Let us get back to why anybody would want a 1911 configuration. What is up with that? The design is highly out dated. Carrying cocked and locked makes me nervous as a hooer in church. They have been made to fire off from every position on the dial including but not limited to..cocked and locked..half cocked..hammer down on a live one. Only way it aint got lit up is the gun in the glove box and the ammo in the trunk. Way too many flippers and flappers for guv'ment work. Kindly dont make me come up there. Thanks.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I like parkerizing.. Gonna have my Marlin 1895SBL take down Parkerized and maybe spray truck bed lining on the stock and forend for added comfort and durability. 
This is how it looks now.... Cant wait to finish the work.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> All Stain Less does is Stain less than steel. It will Rust,Pitt,but why would you use Corrosive Powder in a new model gun?
> TULA SUCKS


Stainless steel won't rust, _depending on the alloy number._ there are a few stainless numbers that may rust if they are kept out of contact with air, jus like there are some that are magnetic. That's something learned during 14 years of working with the true stainless variety.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> Stainless steel won't rust, _depending on the alloy number._ there are a few stainless numbers that may rust if they are kept out of contact with air, jus like there are some that are magnetic. That's something learned during 14 years of working with the true stainless variety.


If you say so, all I know is Tauras stainless steel slides stain and rust, as does a Ruger LCP.

So just maybe the alloy number isn't what is should be.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

That's about it. There are hundreds of different formulas for alloys and picking the right one can be life or death. Most of the work I did was low-carbon, high-chrome stainless. Once it's passivated, it's one of the toughest steels around.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> My Mr. Sig has a black finish to the Stainless Steel. Not sure how they do it but its very durable. Let us get back to why anybody would want a 1911 configuration. What is up with that? The design is highly out dated. Carrying cocked and locked makes me nervous as a hooer in church. They have been made to fire off from every position on the dial including but not limited to..cocked and locked..half cocked..hammer down on a live one. Only way it aint got lit up is the gun in the glove box and the ammo in the trunk. Way too many flippers and flappers for guv'ment work. Kindly dont make me come up there. Thanks.


 Yeah, the 1911 is sooooo "highly outdated", which is why there are so many manufacturers, including glock, that make them. As for them being prone to unintentionally firing, funny, I have been using 1911 for close to 45 years, including 20 years in the Army, and have never had, nor heard of, anyone having a 1911 accidentally going off unless the knucklehead had the safety off, the hammer back, and their finger on the trigger. What a load of ignorant crap.

Don't you just love it when someone says they are going to buy something and there is always the "expert" who feels compelled to pop up and tell them that they are buying a piece of crap?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Spent a summer working on a fishing boat off the coast of Georgia. All the screws and bolts that came itno contact with the salt water was made of stainless steel. I always figured that if they could last in salt water a pistol with stainless steel would last a very long time for most uses. I have a S&W model 66 .357 magnum that I carry when out in the woods/backpacking. I have carried it rain, snow, wading through and falling down in streams, and getting mud on it. I have never seen any rust on it. 

I have pistols that are blued, parkerized, and stainless. The only thing that I would like to point out with the blued one is that after years of use the blueing can start to show wear from rubbing from the holster. Other then that, which I think is pretty minor, I think that you should just go with what looks best to you.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Carrying cocked and locked makes me nervous as a hooer in church. They have been made to fire off from every position on the dial including but not limited to..cocked and locked..half cocked..hammer down on a live one. Only way it aint got lit up is the gun in the glove box and the ammo in the trunk. Way too many flippers and flappers for guv'ment work. Kindly dont make me come up there. Thanks.


Are you posting as a parody, or are you being serious? If carrying a gun scares you or in any way makes you nervous, I would highly recommend that you don't carry one. You are a danger to yourself and others if you are nervous. I think everyone here would also appreciate if you don't spread misinformation; that's something as preppers we have to deal with on a constant basis, and it's bad enough being compared to conspiracy nuts without becoming them ourselves.

Carrying a 1911 in condition 1 is completely safe. The myth is commonly perpetuated by people who don't even own 1911s.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Yeah, the 1911 is sooooo "highly outdated", which is why there are so many manufacturers, including glock, that make them.


Glock doesn't make a 1911. That's gone around the internet twice, once in 2011 and again in 2013. The closest thing they have is the G41. Outside of that, I fully agree with everything you said!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Glock doesn't make a 1911. That's gone around the internet twice, once in 2011 and again in 2013. The closest thing they have is the G41. Outside of that, I fully agree with everything you said!


http://blog.cheaperthandirt.com/glock-announces-full-size-45acp-pistol/

Looks like a 1911 to me.

Just had to throw this quote from a Glock spokesmen in:

"At today's press conference, GLOCK spokesman Frederich Unterwafflen appeared to react angrily when asked why the 1911 Gen 4 carries only 8 rounds of ammunition in its magazine, compared to the GLOCK 21 and 21SF which carry 13 rounds. "What, are you planning on missing a lot because you shoot like a sissy?"

Now that there is funny!


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Buy the least expensive model and consider having Cerakote applied to it.
With this new metal coating available, parkerizing is as archaic as bluing.
Plus with Cerakote, you can choose almost any conceivable color or colors.

Cerakote Coatings


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hi,
> I'm thinking of buying a Colt 1911 .45 .
> It comes with 3 different finishes bluing, Parkerized or Stainless steel
> What are the pros and cons of each? I'm looking at the 01991 model


I'm old school. I like bluing.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> GLOCK Announces New Full Size .45acp Pistol
> 
> Looks like a 1911 to me.


If you can find the actual product on their web site, I'll concede that Cheaper Than Dirt aren't complete idiots. 

Edit: Actually, no I won't; CTD are a bunch of idiots. But I still challenge someone to find the 1911 on Glock's web site.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

I checked all my wholesale distributors for a Glock 1911... not even one listed.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Of the two finishes I would rank Parkerizing above Blued for corrosion resistance. 
Stainless is a metal and not a finish, I rank it over either Parkerizing or Bluing, for its resistance to corrosion and ease of maintenance.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The 1911 has been around so long for a reason.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> The 1911 has been around so long for a reason.


Yes, because it is relatively cheap and easy to manufacture.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> Yes, because it is relatively cheap and easy to manufacture.


I don't think that's the only reason.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Cheaper and easier to manufacture than say a Glock? 
I don't know as I would buy into the 1911's are cheap and easy to manufacture line of reasoning.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Dark Jester said:


> Yes, because it is relatively cheap and easy to manufacture.


Relatively cheap? That's funny, the arguments I've heard, mostly from Glock owners, is that it is overpriced.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Cheaper and easier to manufacture than say a Glock?
> I don't know as I would buy into the 1911's are cheap and easy to manufacture line of reasoning.


I think it's flat out ludicrous.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Are you posting as a parody, or are you being serious? If carrying a gun scares you or in any way makes you nervous, I would highly recommend that you don't carry one. You are a danger to yourself and others if you are nervous. I think everyone here would also appreciate if you don't spread misinformation; that's something as preppers we have to deal with on a constant basis, and it's bad enough being compared to conspiracy nuts without becoming them ourselves.
> 
> Carrying a 1911 in condition 1 is completely safe. The myth is commonly perpetuated by people who don't even own 1911s.


Thanks for your recommendation but its a bit late in the game for any pedantic emotional puke sessions to have much impact on my thoughts concerning the topic at hand. Have owned 1911's and a myriad of it's various clones over the years. They still make me highly nervous to carry one with a round up the snout in any configuration. Sorry about that. Instead of nagging why dont you start exploding some myths?


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I think it's flat out ludicrous.


Cheaper and easier, yes.

The CNC set-ups for this gun have been around so long that components are easily and cheaply acquired. Therefore, they are making them everywhere; The Philippines, Taiwan, China, Turkey, Brazil, Czech Republic, etc., etc., etc... Assembly is a simple process when compared to other firearms so finding manufacturing/assembly workers is easier and yes, cheaper. The AR falls into this category as well. The process for making and utilizing injection molding for polymers is far more of a barrier to entry in manufacturing the plastic guns. ROI for new technology products is usually longer unless the price is jacked up.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I have the solution - LISTEN UP -

Get one of each.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for your recommendation but its a bit late in the game for any pedantic emotional puke sessions to have much impact on my thoughts concerning the topic at hand. Have owned 1911's and a myriad of it's various clones over the years. They still make me highly nervous to carry one with a round up the snout in any configuration. Sorry about that. Instead of nagging why dont you start exploding some myths?


Who's nagging? You seemed to be unnerved, I was just letting you know that's it's okay. The boogeyman isn't real either.


----------



## olm911 (Oct 20, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hi,
> I'm thinking of buying a Colt 1911 .45 .
> It comes with 3 different finishes bluing, Parkerized or Stainless steel
> What are the pros and cons of each? I'm looking at the 01991 model


I would go with a parkerized (or something similar) on a stainless steel base metal. Will not rust but is not shiny either.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> If you say so, all I know is Tauras stainless steel slides stain and rust, as does a Ruger LCP.
> 
> So just maybe the alloy number isn't what is should be.


I should add that I haves 3 Kahrs with stainless slides that I keep an eye on.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Who's nagging? You seemed to be unnerved, I was just letting you know that's it's okay. The boogeyman isn't real either.


Well I am real easy to unnerve..you show great perceptiveness to notice. My lack of fondness for 1911's can prob be traced to never having been in the military. Did spend several decades in the cop bizness where I learned to love the finer points of double action revolvers and the last decade or so have since transferred the affection over to DA semi autos. Flippers..flappers and grip safeties drive me nuts. I like guns which reliably go boom when the trigger is pulled and hopefully put a fresh one in the tube. My Sig has performed flawlessly up to this point so as Darryl Royal said..Let us dance with who brung us. 
The 1911 Sucks - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Not all Stainless Steels are the same in regards to corrosion resistance. Some firearms and knife manufacturers use the less expensive SS like 440A which is noticeably less corrosion resistant than 440C, 416L, etc.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SS generally cost more easier to care for retains value better to a point
Parkerized generally tough holds up well many think it looks great
Blued the old standard works ok most often lowest cost requires more care


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> GLOCK Announces New Full Size .45acp Pistol
> 
> Looks like a 1911 to me.
> 
> ...


You did notice the date on that piece you linked, right?

Just checking.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Bluing and parkerizing are old finishes. They are tradtional and look authentic on particular guns though and people still like them. Bluing can be a beautiful finish also very pleasing to the eye. There not the best for rust protection anymore though compared to other options if that's your more pressing concern. Modern coating like salt bath nitriding which many of you know as melonite or nitron as Sig calls it has a much higher corossion resistance. You can melonite stainless also. I think if I wanted an as rist resistant 1911 as I could get I'd either find a model already made or have a stainless 1911 melonited.





.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Well I am real easy to unnerve..you show great perceptiveness to notice. My lack of fondness for 1911's can prob be traced to never having been in the military. Did spend several decades in the cop bizness where I learned to love the finer points of double action revolvers and the last decade or so have since transferred the affection over to DA semi autos. Flippers..flappers and grip safeties drive me nuts. I like guns which reliably go boom when the trigger is pulled and hopefully put a fresh one in the tube. My Sig has performed flawlessly up to this point so as Darryl Royal said..Let us dance with who brung us.
> The 1911 Sucks - The Truth About Guns


As I said earlier, don't you just love it when someone posts that they have either bought or about to buy something and some "expert" jumps in to say what a piece of crap it is?

The question was "What kind of finish should he get on his 1911?", not whether he should get one or not. Sure as hell some one feels that he just has to jump in and say that he has a zippitty-do-dah made item and it is ever so much better, and whatever you have already bought or are about to buy is garbage. Thanks for the unsolicited opinion, and I am sure that everyone will give it the all of the consideration that it deserves.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point. Old folks tend to be redundant.


----------

